# Stressed out



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey everyone!

We are having some serious issues with Otto on walks. It started a couple of months ago. If someone stops their car to chat or ask me a question - Otto will get extremely excited and lunge at me. This is both somewhat bothersome because it can hurt depending on if he scratches me, as well as troubling because I definitely do not desire this behavior and don't have the slightest clue on how to correct him, and lastly flat out humiliating. 

If someone calls out "is that a Vizsla?" he does it. If a friend is driving by and stops to say hello, he does it. One time - a guy lost his beagle and tried to hand me his card in case I spotted his dog and Otto did it again. 

A while back, our breeder told me to stomp on his hind paw if he jumps. Another man on a walk told me he used to do the same to his standard poodle. I'm not keen on that technique - i'd be afraid I'd break his bones! I've traveled around town with a metal measuring cup to drop if I see he is about to jump to try and startle him - but sometimes it doesn't make a loud enough noise or we are on a soft terrain. 

We also deal with the jumping issue when he meets ppl on walks. Often times, ppl will not listen and continue to pet Otto even when he jumps. I pull him back and try and get him into a sit, however, I can't control their actions.

Any advice or similar experiences?!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I would carry some bits of hot dog or tasty meat with you on walks and every time he has an opportunity to jump place the treat in front of his nose and make him do something (sit, down, etc). We use a small duck-shaped bumper as Riley's distraction for walks. Whenever someone walks/bikes by us, I start swinging it in huge circles and it immediately gets her attention. If she focuses on me while they pass, I throw the bumper and she gets to go chase after it.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

OttosMama - how annoying, it is as if they can't help themselves.

We had a similar problem with Boris and I have to say it is embarrassing when they rush up to some one to say hello and put muddy or wet paw marks all over their clean clothes. At home we train him with the word "off" but he gets so excited that we have resorted to the "Pet Protector" develped by a well known animal behaviourist in the UK. It is a small can of compressed air and is totally harmless, but boy does it work 

We have used it twice to reinforce the word off and now we only have to show him the nasty red can and he backs off!! and then we reward him. At 7 months his excitment still wins out sometimes but he is very quick now to get down with just the word off, and now I am training myself to anticipate the behaviour and tell him off before he jumps.

http://www.medicanimal.com/search?keywords=Pet%20Corrector&gclid=CJqGuZOlubECFccLfAodNRoA9Q

Here is a link to show you the product - I am sure you will find it in the US.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac will go crazy too if people approach when he is on his lead. Off lead he never jumps up on people. It is like he more excited when he meets people when on his lead. Very very excited. Yes it is the same when people try to talk to me. He just wants to stay hi and can't understand why we are stood there talking to each other when instead we could rub on them and smell their bottom!!! 

If I use his slip lead in a figure of 8 over his muzzle he never lunges but of course if I walk him like that all time he will lose hair on his nose as it rubs.

Hot dogs and any tasty treat you can think of doesn't bring him out of the excitement. So I use the slip lead when people are coming to the house to visit. 

Instead of stepping on his hind legs you could try to grab his front paw and pinch between the pads and give a down command. Hard to do if he is really spinning and jumping but it works.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

of course, our Sam belongs to the excited jumper club when on lead as well. 
Having experienced this, even more, I took him inside department stores and the first time he went flying all over  at the door. 

Still, I would not stomp on his feet, it is the lazy approach, it looks really bad, and belongs in the same category with hitting or kicking the dog. Sure it will work, but at what cost? These approaches take drive out of the dog and the dog may even associate the pain with strangers. 
Quite counterproductive, IMO. 

Solution lies in gradual training. 
If dog jumps, we are already too close to the source of excitement and must back away. The secret to this gradual approach lies in recognizing the early signs of extreme excitement and not rewarding the dog by moving in closer until it is calm. Takes long time and lots of patience but the payback is well worth the effort. It will literally take months. 

Another approach, and so far the most humane (compared to simple flat collars), is a good quality dominant dog collar or prong type collar by Herm Sprenger

http://www.thewagcanada.com/k9_products/collars.shtml

I use a combination of the two approaches, fully aware Sam will jump but I *always keep in mind how the correction will look to onlookers.* With a flat collar or a simple harness, I just bear hug Sam from behind and whisper in his ear "no jumping or calm down" the moment he's front feet are off the ground and stop moving forward until he calms down. 
With the prongs I simply apply a sideways correction and stop going further as well. 

Like with every dog training approach, I never carry treats with me.
Treats are reserved for the training facility only (back yard )


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Threefsh, we do use treats like hot dogs, but like born36 says, they aren't effective for us when he is in this state. The bumper, however, is an excellent idea! It cracks me up how crazy I must look taking Otto out for a walk around the neighborhood! I have so much paraphernalia already! Swinging a duck around will be the icing on the cake!! 

Hotmischief - that also sounds like a great idea! In the house, loud noises have kept him from jumping up (when I'm consistent). This would probably help outdoors! Thank you! It is interesting that the "hiss" would be effective even if he has never made contact with a snake. It is worth a shot - I will look into it!

Born36 - Otto jumps no matter what - off leash or on leash. When off leash, he will be going spastic and run up to someone, jump up and push off almost to gain momentum. It's gaurenteed almost once a group walk. . Luckily, everyone is very understanding and hasn't band us from the walks yet!

Datacan - unfortunately it happens a lot when I don't even have time to realize it is going to happen. Like I said, if people call across the street or someone stops in their car to chat, he will lunge at me. I try to stay very alert during walks, but these times they catch me off guard. I will definitely be more diligent when approaching. Otto will get excited and I will stop and he will make the most obscene whining noises. By that point ppl are usually turned off! Lol .. I need to make a point of getting him completely calm before he approaches - no matter how long it takes!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

One other thing to try is if you clicker train him you could click the clicker to get the attention back on you.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.thewagcanada.com/k9_products/dominant-dog-collars.shtml

This collar is special, doesn't hurt them, but lowers the drive considerably. It is aptly called "dominant dog collar". 

In any case, it is a long process and I just love the drive and stamina this dog has. The size and weight of the Vizsla is just right for me so I enjoy every moment 

http://leerburg.com/flix/player.php/847/Dominant_Dog_Collar_Sizing


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

This is a good topic. I know how frustrating this can be Ottosmama. I'm thankful to everyone who responded with advice (as I do not have the answer to this, that's for sure). 

Flynn's always been a jumper (we often refer to him as Tigger) and we were never very successful at training it out of him though we tried. He won't go out of his way to jump on strangers (he doesn't like strangers) but he does jump on people he knows, especially me and my husband. We've tried a million times to ask friends and family to put their knee up when he jumps up at them (so he'll sort of bounce off the knee and realize it's not comfortable) and to say "OFF' firmly but no one ever does. Most welcome his jumps and love the boisterous affection - making it next to impossible to train it out of him. (OK, the non-dog-lover folks we know are not fans of the jumping and don't really like to be near him). 

Luna was never really a jumper but lately, I think she's learning from Flynn. When we come home at the end of the day they now both jump up on us. Luna is only 2/3 of Flynn's weight so it's not as powerful, but it's still not ok. Add to this the fact that I am pregnant and we have issues. I'm constantly saying "OFF" and putting my knee up and it stops the behavior while it's happening, but it doesn't prevent it from happening again the next day. 

Ottosmama, if you can kick this habit now you won't have to still be dealing with it 6 years from now!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

born36 said:


> One other thing to try is if you clicker train him you could click the clicker to get the attention back on you.


No offense meant, but this would be a mistake.

The "click" is a secondary marker to tell the dog that he/she has just performed the desired behavior. All this would do is indicate to the dog that jumping IS what you want.
Ken


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

WillowyndRanch said:


> born36 said:
> 
> 
> > One other thing to try is if you clicker train him you could click the clicker to get the attention back on you.
> ...


None taken. However I don't mean to click then once the dog had changed course reward. Not saying it would work but as a distraction could. I know what you mean it is blurring the lines between positive enforcement and distraction and might be better left.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Flynnandlunasmom,

Say it isn't so! I may not be able to maintain my sanity (what little I have left). I will test some of these methods and let you know how I make out!

Born36 - I see what you mean about distractions. Blueandmac's hubby (much more experienced with dogs than myself) has helped out getting ottos attention on a couple of our walks. He used a squeaky toy once and a whistle the second time. It helps break their focus when paying attention to other things. However, I'm looking for something negative for him to associate with the jumping to try a prevent it in the future.

Thanks everyone for you input!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I look at it this way. Vizslas like to bounce and be social, they are a work in progress for a long time.
When mine are small and try to jump on me I move towards them shuffling my feet. The forward motion catches them off balance and they don't care for it. Its a slower motion just enough to put them off balance. We work on sit quite a bit but we all know young dogs get excited with new people. I will also use my hand to keep one from jumping up on me. Flat palm over the dogs head. If he jumps he bumps the palm of my hand and not on me.
Ive also stepped on the lead. The pup may come off sit or try to bounce in place but he can't jump on someone that's stopped to talk. Eventually they all get it.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Ottosmama, I don't know if I can offer much advice but H is exactly the same! 

I got so desperate I would put him back on his lead if I saw anyone approach as I was afraid he would terrorise them! 

Luckily his recall is reasonable if I have good treats with me, so I call him back to me if I see someone. If they are a dog person, I'll say to ignore him if he jumps! If they are not, as threefsh said I will distract him with a treat or toy. 

Children are a different matter, h gets extra excited around them! There are two 5 yr olds in my street who are helping me train him, I take him up to them on leash, they will get him to sit and hand feed him a treat and he has stopped trying to jump,at them while on leash. Its a shame though, they beg me to let him off to run with them, but I don't trust him! He's still very jumpy and looks like a horse next to them!

Still, with small steps we are getting there...


----------

